# Firefox 8 build failure



## fmw (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi everyone, 

this is what happens when I try to build Firefox 8:

```
c++ -o nsHtml5ElementName.o -c -I../../dist/stl_wrappers -I../../dist/system_wrappers -include ../../config/gcc_hidden.h
 -DMOZILLA_INTERNAL_API -D_IMPL_NS_COM -DEXPORT_XPT_API -DEXPORT_XPTC_API -D_IMPL_NS_GFX -D_IMPL_NS_WIDGET -DIMPL_XREAPI
 -DIMPL_NS_NET -DIMPL_THEBES  -DSTATIC_EXPORTABLE_JS_API -DOSTYPE=\"FreeBSD8\" -DOSARCH=FreeBSD  -I. -I.
 -I../../dist/include -I../../dist/include/nsprpub  -I/usr/local/include/nspr -I/usr/ports/www/firefox/work/mozilla-
release/dist/include/nss      -I./../../content/base/src   -fPIC -I/usr/local/include -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions -Wall
 -Wpointer-arith -Woverloaded-virtual -Wsynth -Wno-ctor-dtor-privacy -Wno-non-virtual-dtor -Wcast-align
 -Wno-invalid-offsetof -Wno-variadic-macros -Werror=return-type -O2 -pipe -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-strict-aliasing
 -fshort-wchar -ffunction-sections -fdata-sections -pipe  -DNDEBUG -DTRIMMED  -I/usr/local/include -DMOZILLA_CLIENT
 -include ../../mozilla-config.h /usr/ports/www/firefox/work/mozilla-release/parser/html/nsHtml5ElementName.cpp
{standard input}: Assembler messages:
{standard input}:0: Warning: end of file not at end of a line; newline inserted
{standard input}:155: Error: expected comma after name `_ZN18nsHtml5Elemen' in .size directive
c++: Internal error: Killed: 9 (program cc1plus)
Please submit a full bug report.
See <URL:http://gcc.gnu.org/bugs.html> for instructions.
gmake[4]: *** [nsHtml5ElementName.o] Fehler 1
```

I'm not much of a programmer (mildly put), so I don't know what to make of this.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 13, 2011)

Did you run out of diskspace?


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Dec 13, 2011)

You may try to move /etc/make.conf  temporarily to /usr/ports/www/firefox and/or run df per the post above; and/or restart the build without cleaning it (works a lot here:... iow...) 
	
	



```
cd /usr/ports/www/firefox && make build
```
 without 
	
	



```
make clean
```
. Slight chance only, but one of those may work... (BTW per  a similar message recently, I deleted the errant .so file first so it would be rebuilt. )


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 13, 2011)

SirDice makes a good point, particularly looking at the "Killed: 9 (program cc1plus)".  Make sure that the OPTIMIZED_CFLAGS option is turned off in the port.  Not only does it not really improve anything noticeable with Firefox, it takes a huge amount of RAM and/or swap space.  If you have less then 4G of swap, the build can run out of space.


----------



## fmw (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks for pointing me in the right direction. I had in fact run out of swap space, I just couldn't spot it until I did a dmesg. Adding another GB of system memory fixed the problem. As a sidenote, the same should apply to www/libxul


----------



## SirDice (Dec 14, 2011)

The hint came from this:

```
{standard input}:0: Warning: end of file not at end of a line; newline inserted
{standard input}:155: Error: expected comma after name `_ZN18nsHtml5Elemen' in .size directive
```

Which pretty much tells me one of the files got truncated. The only way that could happen is when you run out of disk space.


----------



## fmw (Jan 2, 2012)

I know it's been some time and I was going to post this a few weeks ago... :\
Just for the sake of completeness, here's why I didn't notice what was going on:

Openoffice built just fine on the same system only 2 weeks or so before, and so far I'd thought that this was the most demanding build in terms of memory/disk space use - though I reckon it took a tad bit longer than expected. :e I had encountered the same problem with libxul. The build always failed at the same spot, therefore I thought of a problem within some file instead of a capacity issue - I usually have at least 10 or so GB available on /usr. 

Knowing the cause makes it much easier now why that always happened at the same point - swap space just doesn't fluctuate very much.

Anyway, happy new year.

Now, for Perl-related rebuilds. Wooo. :O


----------

